# [paludis] kilka pytań

## ryba84

Właśnie testuję paludisa. To co zauważyłem to szybciej idzie mu przetwarzanie zależności od emerge. Mam pytanie czy da się jakoś zmusić ccache do współpracy z paludisem i czy istnieje możliwość ustawienia priorytetu z jakim działa sam paludis i procesy przez niego wykonywane?

----------

## AcidWeb

Dokumentacja nie boli   :Smile: 

http://paludis.pioto.org/faq/howdoi.html#ccache

Do do nice. Kojarzy mi sie hook od tego. Ale niech sie lepiej na ten temat wypowie ktoś kto go używa.

----------

## Paczesiowa

do nice jest "hook" chociaz sprowadza sie on do tego co latwiej zrobic samemu - zrobic sobie aliasa we wlasnym shellu na paludis=nice -n 19 /usr/bin/paludis

----------

## ryba84

Dzięki za pomoc.

----------

## wodzik

co prawda temat troche stary, ale nie chce zakladac drugiego o takiej samej nazwie. mianowicie dodalem sobie repo paludis-extras, ale moj paludois pokazuje mi taki warning:

```
paludis@1236448216: [WARNING repository.blacklisted] Repository 'paludis-extras' is blacklisted with reason 'Repeatedly broken, full of highly buggy code and all round harmful. Do not use.'.

```

przyznacie ze brzmi dosc nieciekawie, a w tym repo jest pare rzeczy na ktorych mi zalezy, np wyszukiwanie za pomoca eix w repozytoriach paludisa...

drugi problem to juz pierdola. przy zciaganiu paczek paludos pokazuje cos w stylu:

```
(1 of 1) Fetching sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.28-r3:2.6.28-r3::gentoo

Trying to fetch 'ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2' to 'linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2'...

wget -T 30 -t 1 --continue -O /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2.-PARTIAL- ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2

--2009-03-08 13:43:50--  ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2.-PARTIAL-'

Translacja ftp.ussg.iu.edu... 156.56.247.193

Łączenie się z ftp.ussg.iu.edu|156.56.247.193|:21... połączono.

Logowanie się jako anonymous ... Zalogowano się!

==> SYST ... zrobiono.    ==> PWD ... zrobiono.

==> TYPE I ... zrobiono.  ==> CWD /pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles ... zrobiono.

==> SIZE linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2 ... 52665364

==> PASV ... zrobiono.    ==> RETR linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2 ... zrobiono.

Długość: 52665364 (50M)

     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 6,92K 2h3m

    50K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 12,5K 95m59s

   100K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 13,3K 85m17s

   150K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 11,0K 83m15s

   200K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 23,4K 73m49s

   250K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 85,2K 63m7s

   300K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 39,4K 57m8s

   350K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 44,5K 52m20s

   400K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 60,4K 48m2s

   450K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0% 43,8K 45m8s

   500K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 31,4K 43m27s

   550K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 46,5K 41m18s

   600K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 47,9K 39m27s

   650K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 77,4K 37m22s

   700K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 50,0K 35m58s

   750K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1% 69,2K 34m27s

   800K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%  102K 32m53s

```

zdecydowanie wole prosty pasek postepu z wgeta..

```
Długość: 52665364 (50M), 51762324 (49M) pozostało

 0% [                                                                                    ] 97.432      54,7K/s 
```

z tego co widze nie ma to nic wspolnego z opcjami wgeta jakie daje paludis, przynajmniej nie z tymi co pokazuje, bo samo: wget -T 30 -t 1 --continue -O /usr/portage/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2.-PARTIAL- ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo/distfiles/linux-2.6.28.tar.bz2 daje wynik jak u gory.

a tak w ogole witam po dluzszej nieobecnosci na forum   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

zeby sie pozbyc warninga musisz spatchowac paludisa i wywalic paludis-extras z blacklisted_repositories. maja takie podejscie ze jak chcesz i umiesz to sobie spatchujesz, a jak nie to nie "zaslugujesz" na to. plus kazdy kolejny hack na to, ktory sie pojawi na forum od razu zostanie zablokowany w paludisie. zakladajac ze zaden polak nie naskarzy to napisze jak sie wygodnie warninga pozbyc.

----------

## wodzik

sprecyzuj spatchowac. jak uzywalem paludisa ostatnio kompilowalo sie paludis-hooks z odpowiednimi flagami i dzialalo. poza tym nie chodzi o sam warning, ale o to dlaczego ktos umiescil to repo na czarnej liscie i to do tego z opisem "zawiera pelno bledow, nie uzywac". biorac pod uwage ze paludis-hooks znacznie ulatwia korzystanie z paludisa powinien byc jakos chyba wspierany a nie dodawany na ich blackist. a biorac pod uwage ze tworza je 2 rozne zespoly, albo sie poklocili, albo ludzie od paludisa faktycznie uwazaja ze w paludis-hooks jest pelno bledow i nie warto go uzywac.  w necie i na forum nic nie znalazle, ale dawno tu nie zagladalem i moze cos mi umknelo. dlatego wlasnie pytam. 

ps. co do teori: "maja takie podejscie ze jak chcesz i umiesz to sobie spatchujesz, a jak nie to nie "zaslugujesz" na to." wydaje mi sie ze jest bledne. jak juz pisalem tworza je 2 zespoly i nie wydaje mi sie ze gdyby ludzie od paludis-extras mieli na to jakis wplyw w paludisie byly by takie ostrzezenia. moze by pisalo ze testowe i moze zawierac bledy, ale  na pewno nie ze jest pelne bledow i radzimy nieuzywac.

----------

## Paczesiowa

var/spool/mypatches/sys-apps/paludis/allow_paludis_extras_repo.patch

```

diff -ur paludis-0.34.2.orig/paludis/repository.cc paludis-0.34.2/paludis/repository.cc                 

--- paludis-0.34.2.orig/paludis/repository.cc   2009-02-07 19:04:03.053011422 +0100                     

+++ paludis-0.34.2/paludis/repository.cc        2009-02-07 19:05:21.964012312 +0100                     

@@ -139,15 +139,6 @@

         Log::get_instance()->message("repository.blacklisted", ll_warning, lc_no_context)

             << "Repository '" << stringify(name())

             << "' is blacklisted with reason '" << reason << "'.";

-    else if (stringify(our_name) == "paludis-extras")

-    {

-        /* Seriously guys. You've broken too many systems, wasted too much of

-         * other people's time and put off too many users who think your bugs

-         * are Paludis bugs. In a world containing kde-crazy, xeffects and

-         * sabayon, you're the only people who've warranted this kind of

-         * measure. This is no longer a joke. */

-        throw ConfigurationError("Please use a different package manager.");

-    }

 }

 Repository::~Repository()
```

 uzywac z autopatchem (ja mam autopatcha zamienionego zeby dzialal z $PN zamiast $PF (albo na odwrot) zeby patchowalo kazda wersje paludisa), plus wywalenie paludis-extras z /usr/share/paludis/distributions/gentoo/repository_blacklist.conf, i dodanie tego pliku do CONFIG_PROTECT i mamy spokoj z warningiem.

a na to ze ciaranm uwaza ze hooki sa jak gacie i sie nie powinno nimi dzielic nic sie nie poradzi. ja tez uwazam ze paludis-extras to fajna rzecz (auto-patch, eix i pare innych) i nie mialem jeszcze zadnych problemow z tym i jestem jak najbardziej za dzieleniem sie taka hookowa wiedza.

----------

